# Lost - MGX/Sawyer Oar between Silverthorne and Denver on I-70



## sbradleyjr (Sep 17, 2010)

Please let me know if you have seen the oar lost on Sept 5 on I-70


----------



## Kim Saltus Johnston (Jul 29, 2008)

*I'll look for yours if you look for mine*

Hi, Steve - I lost one between the Westwater take-out and Fruita on September 27. How are you doing? Were you doing Westwater? Kim


----------



## sbradleyjr (Sep 17, 2010)

Kim Saltus Johnston said:


> Hi, Steve - I lost one between the Westwater take-out and Fruita on September 27. How are you doing? Were you doing Westwater? Kim


Hi Kim, good to hear from you. Did you find your oar?


----------



## sbradleyjr (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like there is another post for you Kim, just prior to this one.


----------

